# pittbull anus issue maybe



## sinister-steve (Feb 28, 2016)

ok so I have taken my 2 yr old pitty to the vet 3 times to have his anal glands released and they say nothing is wrong. I even had his sool tested for anything he may have gotten. I have always fed him raw organic meats and vegetables and even giving him organic pumpkin and anti inflammatory medication from the health food store called Zyflamend. but his bum still always looks red and raw almost in the center. he has had times where he keeps trying to lick his bum and bite his tail which is why I have taken him to the vet so many times. but they say everything is fine. all I've done is spend money on my credit card I don't have. so can someone please help me here. he still about once a day bites his tail and acts like it bothers him. my last pitty I had for 17 years never had this issue so this is new to me. I have not had this one fixed yet if that makes any matter.
thanks


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Not sure. Perhaps it is a type of allergy.....contact or food. Any other symptoms? gas? what is poop like? is he having hard time pooping? Is there something stuck in his anus, like a splinter? internal hemorrhoid? Just trying to get some thinking going here is all. Good luck.


----------



## sinister-steve (Feb 28, 2016)

he has no rashes anywhere. and the vet did suggest putting him on the crap hyperalogenic food they have. but was thinking it couldnt be allergies as no rashes on him anywhere.


----------



## sinister-steve (Feb 28, 2016)

oh and his poop is normal hard poop. he use to have mucus in his stool but that was from giving him raw eggs as well but when I stopped I found out it was that.


----------



## sinister-steve (Feb 28, 2016)

and as for splinters or hemroids the vet would have noticed I figured one of the times I took him in


----------



## sinister-steve (Feb 28, 2016)

and no gas and still wants his 3 walks a day so not showing any sickness. but at one point when I first got him he didn't want to eat for 2 days and the vet gave me anti biotic and barium which seemed to work as he's never had a issue since but that may have been because I wasn't supposed to feed him for 2 days and he didn't want that to happen again lol


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my boy had something similar going on a few years back.
red. irritated. obviously uncomfortable.
i wiped his ass like a little baby, using target brand wipes for sensitive skin. maybe twice a day. smeared some aloe vera. and it went away in less than a week.


----------



## sinister-steve (Feb 28, 2016)

hey thanks for the info. so nothing bad in the wipes or lotion ? I am definitely going to try that.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This may be a long shot here... but I know of something similar happening to a staff member's dog, experiencing horrible anal gland issues, and the dog is fed raw as well. Turned out the dog just needed a bit more fiber in the daily feedings. May be try upping the roughage in your dog's diet and see if that doesn't help a bit? Otherwise, I'm at a loss here as I've not really ever had issues with my dogs' anal glands, be them male or female.


----------



## sinister-steve (Feb 28, 2016)

yea I even have been trying more pumpkin in his diet and it doesn't change him going after his tail and licking his bum


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

How firm are his stools? How much bone are you feeding?


----------

